# Proxy for AIB AGM



## October2019 (5 Apr 2019)

hi everyone,

Are any of you AIB shareholders who cannot or won’t be going to the AGM on the 24th of April? If you are a shareholder you can allow someone else attend in your place through a proxy. Can you let me know if you are and are willing to give us your proxy as a few of us want to attend to let AIB know how we feel about the tracker issue- thanks


----------

